# Perch spawning



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

how do you know if your perch spawned? Last year we caught some with eggs, but didn’t know if they spawned. Pond is 1/3 acre with lots of minnows and structure (Christmas trees, other branches, rock piles). I know you don’t see perch fry up on shallows like bluegill and bass. Help is appreciated.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Trust nature, they spawned. They usually lay eggs and fertilize them over an area rather than a bed. Usually rocks and sticks and weeds are prime spawning structure. The next question is whether the young are predated upon or not.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You'll know in a few years when your pond is over run with 3" perch. Hopefully you have some predators to keep them in check.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes. bass and couple walleye, would be nice to see some smaller ones so we can manage them


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Walk around the edge of your pond when the sun is at an angle you can see the bottom. Females lay their eggs in ribbons that look like old panty hose, often on sticks in 2-4 foot of water. Mine have not spawned yet, should happen soon, saw about 30 ribbons last year in a half acre pond.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I ordered 65 for my half acre pond this spring. How many have you guys stocked per acre? I was thinking about adding a few more to my order.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Couple years ago started with 100, took some out last year. Were about 8-10 inches end of last year


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

The pellet food we put in for gills and trout, helped them get bigger faster. Also we stocked a ton of emerald shiners too. We have a steady reproductive population of shiners


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)




----------

